# Toothless Bunny! HELP PLEASE



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, I need advice!!!

Basically, one of my rabbits has MAJOR teeth issues, no matter what I've done! Plenty of hay, veg, chew blocks, hard treats etc etc

I used to spend about £70 every 6 weeks getting them filed, until the vet said it would be fairer on the rabbit to take them out, then he wouldn't get knocked out every 6 weeks.

SO he has no teeth, the vet said he'd be fine without them and to purely feed him hay... but he's pretty much skeleton at the moment!
I'm giving him food that's soft, like banana which he loves.

Any suggestions as to what to feed him to fatten him up a bit?

I have 1 skeleton rabbit and 1 obese rabbit, I don't know what to do to keep one's weight down and the others up!

HEEELPPP!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

which teeth has he had removed? what breed is he? and what does he weigh?


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

He's a dwarf lop.

I think all of them, he won't let me near his mouth, it was the 2 big top ones and the 2 big bottom ones that were issues.

I don't know what he weighs... he's half of what his brother is! He was weighed a few weeks ago but he's dropped loads since then.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless him, if its just his front teeth he will be able to manage pellets, you can always soak his pellets before you feed them, so he doesnt need to chew, porriadge made with water will be good for him and easy to eat too


----------

